# P.metallica growth rate?



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi guys,

Can anyone give me a rough growth rate for a P.metallica please?

Also, how often should a sling of this species be moulting (approximately)?

Cheers in advance...


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

swiss said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone give me a rough growth rate for a P.metallica please?
> 
> ...


have you got 1?!?!


----------



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

Yep! 'tis why I ask! :lol2:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

swiss said:


> Yep! 'tis why I ask! :lol2:


where you live?

may come and kill you to take it :no1:

how much may i ask?

and where from :2thumb:


----------



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> where you live?
> 
> may come and kill you to take it :no1:
> 
> ...


: victory:

I got it from TSS back in September. I think it £85 if I remember rightly...


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

swiss said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone give me a rough growth rate for a P.metallica please?
> 
> ...


I would of thought all species from Poecilotheria would grow at roughly the same sort of speeds. And I believe Poecolotheia is a fairly fast growing genus of T (is jumping around in my head for some reason).

Now someone correct me. :whistling2:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

nice how big is it?

he or she?


----------



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> nice how big is it?
> 
> he or she?


Still only a sling mate. About 2-3cm I reckon...


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

swiss said:


> Still only a sling mate. About 2-3cm I reckon...


 
really? and you've had it since september?


----------



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> really? and you've had it since september?


Yeah, that's why I'm asking about the growth rate. I'm a bit concerned.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

swiss said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm asking about the growth rate. I'm a bit concerned.


 
maybe its a female  they grow slower....

Anyhooo still a little slow if you've had it since september.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

is she a good eater? and what is she fed on


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

depends upon the metabolic rate of the individual spider...that plus temp, humidity, amount of food you are giving it 
just like anything else there are so many things that can and will affect the growth rate


----------



## peter_parker (Dec 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> depends upon the metabolic rate of the individual spider...that plus temp, humidity, amount of food you are giving it
> just like anything else there are so many things that can and will affect the growth rate


 
Good to see a sensible reply, That females grow slower comment had me laughing but glad to see you hit the nail on the head. Definately is dependant on the individual. My experience with this species tells me your possibly not feeding the sling well enough or not keeping it at the right temp. Tbh id expect the growth rate you have got to be that of an ill spider. At that size the growth rate should have been insane as the pokies are indeed one of the faster growing species and they really dont stay small for long.


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

i got my metallica as a nymph back at the 08 BTS exhibition, its about 2 inch leg span now :2thumb:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

how much did they charge at the show mate?


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

they where charging £45


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

thats pritty cheap:mf_dribble:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

peter_parker said:


> Good to see a sensible reply, That females grow slower comment had me laughing but glad to see you hit the nail on the head. Definately is dependant on the individual. My experience with this species tells me your possibly not feeding the sling well enough or not keeping it at the right temp. Tbh id expect the growth rate you have got to be that of an ill spider. At that size the growth rate should have been insane as the pokies are indeed one of the faster growing species and they really dont stay small for long.


 
It's common fact that females do indeed mature slower then males. : victory:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

correct me if im wrong but i believe that its around 2-3 years for a female to mature


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

andyh75 said:


> they where charging £45


absolute quality price that, extremely cheap, hope i see 1 for that price this year when i go !


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> absolute quality price that, extremely cheap, hope i see 1 for that price this year when i go !


With a little luck, you will


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Danhalen said:


> With a little luck, you will


have you got any idea what price you will be letting yours go for Dan?


----------

